# Backyard jump (In WINTER)



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Old couch(cushions removed) and a sheet of plywood? free from the dump/building site. add a bit more snow then that and yah good to go.










http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/5716-backyard-ramp-pictures-2.html


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

haha wow that couch jump is ghetto

but making a big jump out of snow is probly easier than you might think 
it just takes a lot of snow and patience

start with a big pile of snow almost twice as big as you want the jump to be and start packing it down with a shovel 

once you get it into the general shape you want (still a little bigger than you want it to be) pour some water or salt on it. this will melt the snow and cause it to harden when it freezes 

before it freezes up again put a small layer of snow on top and pack it into the exact shape you want 

after it hardens you can still shape it and shave whatever you want off with a shovel 

having an all snow jump is good because then you dont have any limits on how big or small you want to make it


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you actually ever tried making an all snow ramp before? 
Cuase that would take quite a bit of time to get all that snow and get it how i want it..
But if you have done it successfully b4 im all for doing all snow


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

ya i made an entire jib park in my backyard last year 
including a 6 foot tall quaterpipe made from nothing but snow (it took like 2 weeks to finish but it was worth it)
i had a little 2-3 foot tall kicker too and i made all the jumps for boxes/rails out of snow


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Ahh ic.. Well I think ima do the same..
Could you break down all the steps you took to make a jump, rail, and halfpipe outta snow..
Like do I just get big piles of snow, shape it how I want it.. Then water it to get it hard and slick??? Don't you think a piece of plie wood would make it all easier??


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

ya its pretty much just how i described it before 
just remember that it takes a lot of snow and patience 
you might not get what you want the first time but just keep experimenting with the water and salt untill you get a good solid jump 
after you water it put a little more snow on top so its not too icy 

ya ply wood would be a lot easier and it would probly work pretty good 
but with snow jumps there is an unlimited amount of ways to shape them and once you make a good one it will last all winter 

so its up to you what you want to make


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok well I ithnk Ill be set for making a jump..
My only problem now is finding osmething use as a rail.. Any objects at home that poeple have use as rails in the past? Or any suggestions to building my own..

Thanks


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

any old benches or stuff like that 
look around the house and get creative


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

nitroboarder22 said:


> any old benches or stuff like that
> look around the house and get creative



and local dump, found heaps of good things at mine.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Make freinds with someone who works in a metal shop. I'm sure they could fab you up a rail if you wanted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

nzboardlife said:


> and local dump, found heaps of good things at mine.


haha really?
look at a dump?
What kind stuff sohuld I keep an eye out for? What exactly did you find?


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

haha good idea 
that box thats in my video used to be a bench i found at my grandmas. she said my grandpa made it 30 years ago but its perfect for me


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Well after tihnking aobut it, I bet I could find some good shit at the dump..
Rails, couchhes, tables, and other shit...
Hmmm now how the fuck am I going to fail a big ass local dump.. lol
Should I google one? lol


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

if you look on the first page, at the wooden framed rails... the top sheet on one is the plastic wall of a shower and the other is a plastic gutter. the plywood, the couch is off the side of the road so i guess that doesn't count


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

nzboardlife said:


> if you look on the first page, at the wooden framed rails... the top sheet on one is the plastic wall of a shower and the other is a plastic gutter. the plywood, the couch is off the side of the road so i guess that doesn't count


I built some shit this summer and found just about everything i needed on the side of roads, or people redoing decks. See some construction going on go ask them if you can have the old stuff or even some of the scraps. You would be surprised at how much free stuff you can get. I even got half inch steel rod for the coping for free. 

The only stuff I ended up spending money on is screws, and glue. Oh and i got a really big discount on a 15x10 outdoor carpet, paid like $30 for all of it. Its good to know people at flooring stores. Still considering picking up some new top sheet stuff (PVC) but i got some plexi glass for free and am just using it for now.


OP i would build the jump out of some wood at least half of the height you want so it wont take as much snow to get started.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the posts guys, very helpful.

Butttt i got another question.. How should I amke my drop in? I want it like 4-6 feet high. I am just not sure what to make it out of. Any ideas or suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

get creative again 
look for something tall about 4-5 feet or whatever you want 
then look for something long to ride down on 
you could always buy wood from home depot or something too but that would be expensive


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I took my wood from a building site next door, hard to get caught to be honest and alot fo the time if you ask they give you their scraps


----------

